# how many pot cookies can a pound of butter make?



## Subliminator (Feb 12, 2010)

does anyone have a cookie recipe they could give me too? much thanks!!


----------



## Subliminator (Feb 12, 2010)

Subliminator said:


> does anyone have a cookie recipe they could give me too? much thanks!!


So I did some calculations. A pound of butter, can make about 80 cookies, but it really depends on the strength you want.

Recipe taken from cooking with marijuana

Ingredients for Pot Cookies:
1/2 cup pot-butter
1 1/3 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1 egg
1 (12 ounce) package (2 cups) of chocolate morsels
_____________________________________________
Directions:
1) Preheat oven to 375 degrees.
2) Mix (by hand) the butter, sugars, and egg into a large bowl.
3) Combine the baking soda, salt, and flour.
4) Slowly add the flour mixture to the butter mixture and stir by hand.
5) Shape the dough into 1-inch balls and place them two inches apart on a greased cookie sheet
6) Stir in the chocolate morsels.
7) Bake for 10-12 minutes or until light brown.
 Hungry? Let cool for 3 or 4 minutes and grub.

Makes 20 Pot Cookies.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 13, 2010)

More info needed...

It could make 1-100 depending on the strength of the butter.....
I like treats that are .5 gram strength.


----------

